
Musk Gave His Assistant 2week Test When She Asked for a Big Raise - trtobe
http://fortune.com/2017/08/10/elon-musk-assistant-work/
======
lathiat
This story is false according to Musk, which was widely reported when this
first hit back around August

[http://mashable.com/2017/08/11/elon-musk-fired-assistant-
ane...](http://mashable.com/2017/08/11/elon-musk-fired-assistant-anecdote/)

According to Musk, "Mary Beth was an amazing assistant for over 10 yrs, but as
company complexity grew, the role required several specialists vs one
generalist." She was given, Musk claims, 52 weeks of salary and stock for her
contribution & left to join a small firm, once again as a generalist.

~~~
trtobe
thanks for pointing out that.

------
harry8
The story is false, yada yada. The lesson isn't the one they're pushing. The
real lesson for not being replaced and increasing remuneration is:

"Know where the bodies are buried"

------
EgoIncarnate
Musk: "[Author of story] never actually ran this story by me or my assistant.
It is total nonsense." \- [http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-responds-
assistant-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-responds-assistant-
story-mary-beth-brown-2-week-test-2017-8)

